# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Брем Стокер. Скорбь Сатаны (Ад для Джефри Темпеста)

## Blackwinged

Недавно прочел этот замечательный роман Брема Стокера. 

"... Роман довольно мрачен, события разворачиваются медленно, но это лишь на руку автору: он может лучше описать характера героев. В интернете я наткнулся на одну запись оставленную одной девушкой после прочтения "Скорби Сатаны" в одной гостевой книги: "Я плакала…", так начиналась запись. С ней я тоже не соглашусь. Может быть, она там и нашла над чем плакать, но я нет. Может из-за этого автору рецензии и не понравился роман? Может быть, именно потому, что рассказ там хоть и ведется от первого лица, но он описывает все происходящие события как эксперименты над животными? В этом единственный минус. Этот рассказ не задуман как нечто романтическое с хэппи-эндом. В этом рассказе даётся пища для размышлений, не больше. Эта пища заключается не в хэппи-энде и не глубоких описаниях героев: на примере нескольких людей автор нам говорит, что если даже мы не верим в бога, даже если мы не верим во что то высшее надо иметь идеалы и принципы которые идут вместе с заповедями, что даже если мы имеем все, не надо забывать что мы люди. Возможно, что это и не понравилось в романе некоторым людям: там раскрываются их пороки на примере их самих, на примере простого человека. Книга не задумана как Библия, она не учит нас жить, она лишь рекомендует задуматься над тем КАК мы живем и ЧТО должно стоять первым в наших принципах и убеждениях. Эта книга ясно говорит как низко опускаются люди из высшего общества, где находятся "высшие" слои общества. И ещё раз нам даётся вариант решить что для нас важнее: высшее или низшее, бог или сатана, деньги или свобода, благодетель, искусство, культура, высшие человеческие побуждения. И в этом романе главный герой выбирает высшее, то для чего создан человек. Однако в этом романе это не показывается как героический поступок: просто идёт рассказ. Эта книга не для "разжуйте мне и в рот положите", эта книга для людей которые и вправду хотят понять смысл жизни, смысл ради чего мы должны жить и ради чего на самом деле живём. Да, все это показывается на примере религии, да, герой избирает религию, но эта книга очень многосторонняя так как открыто, проповедую религию, она оставляет место и для просто спокойной жизни во благе если не фанатически веря в бога то хотя бы просто соблюдая заповеди. И все-таки Хэппи-энд присутствует: человек отвергает дьявола, которому, кстати, нужно было, что бы тот его отверг, и становится снова человеком, почти бедным. Далее идет более интересная сторона вопроса: как хорошо сжились вместе Джеффри Темпест и Люцифер, всем хорошо. Джеффри обеспечил себе рай на небе, а сатане за это дарован час на небесах. Конечно, есть и довольно неприятные моменты в книге, смерти, убийства. Но это меркнет перед слогом и сюжетом. Я считаю, что эту книгу должен прочесть каждый считающий себя образованным человеком. Эта книга обязательна к прочтению, особенно тем кто пытается найти смысл жизни…"
(C)

----------


## Rajtaro

Читаю.....нет слов :shock:

----------


## Blackwinged

Одно из лучших произведений, которые я прочитал за ближайшее время.
Люблю декаданс...

----------

